# John Cage, and a Piano-for-Sale Question



## lorikirstein

Hello everyone. I have a question about the sale of a Steinway baby grand piano.

My mother, Jeanne Kirstein, recorded John Cage's 2-record set, Music for Keyboards 1935 - 1948, at his request back in the 1960's, on Columbia Records.

Of course, for months before recording, she practiced the prepared piano pieces with weatherstripping, pennies and the like inserted into the strings of her piano. She then spent a while touring New York art galleries with John, playing his music for toy piano. And they did the recordings.

Anyway, I thought I would ask a question. Do you think if I sold my mom's piano, a baby grand Steinway from the 1920's, that there is any value in its history, as far as John Cage goes?

Maybe it's a weird question? But I may be moving, and I might not be able to take the piano with me.

Thanks so much!

Blessings,
Lori Kirstein


----------



## Rasa

It would be a serious blemish to let something like that go, even if it weren't worth anything on the market.


----------



## Bach

Don't sell it!


----------



## lorikirstein

Well that's certainly how I feel about it. It's just a matter of whether or not I can keep it when I move!

Thanks for the sentiment, though!


----------



## LvB

Unfortunately, the market for historical materials from modern composers is very hit-or-miss. You don't say where you're located; if it's a larger city, or near one (I'm guessing you're near NYC), you might try some of the musical organizations, who may know what museums or collections might be interested (perhaps one of the conservatories?). The link between this particular piano and John Cage may be too limited for the instrument to be considered especially valuable (do you have documentation of his connection with it? Photographs or letters or anything like that, if added to the overall package. would increase its appeal to collectors, whether institutional or individual).

If you _are_ near or in NYC, you may be in some luck as regards institutions. The John Cage Trust is housed at Bard College (up the Hudson from NYC, Bard is where the conductor Leon Botstein is President), and they might be interested. The John Cage Papers are held by Wesleyan University in Middletown, Conn.; they might be interested, though I'd try the Trust first. Finally, the John Cage Music Manuscript Collection is held by the NY Public Library. They [probably have less space for instruments than the others, but they might be good people to ask about where you might deposit the piano.

Good luck!


----------



## Cyclops

I could never sell a piano if I had one. I'd lose the house if I could keep the piano. Musical instruments are precious things,I find it hard to think of losing one. I have an acoustic guitar that was a gift. I can't play it,it collects dust and kids fingerprints but I will never ever sell it because the sound it createss is just beautiful!


----------



## Rasa

They'll steal my grand over my dead body!


----------



## lorikirstein

I _know! It's incredible, plus it was my mother's, plus, plus, plus!

Thank you, LvB, for the advice. I actually live in the San Francisco Bay Area - I dragged the piano out here from Cincinnati when I moved here in 2001. That's how much I love it. So, I'll just hang in there, I guess, and see what happens as I move about in my life. Maybe I'll end up so wealthy that moving it won't be a problem!

Thanks, everyone!_


----------



## LvB

lorikirstein said:


> I actually live in the San Francisco Bay Area


Hmm. To the best of my knowledge, the only significant Cage collection in California is that of his mycology papers (he was quite an expert on mushrooms) at UC Santa Cruz....


----------



## Cyclops

LvB said:


> Hmm. To the best of my knowledge, the only significant Cage collection in California is that of his mycology papers (he was quite an expert on mushrooms) at UC Santa Cruz....


Ah,a mycologist huh. I bet he was a fun guy to hang around with


----------

